# Any clue why my dog keeps getting attacked by other dogs?



## Cmllrz (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi!!

Weird question, but I am starting to wonder if something is off with Ziggy, my golden retriever who is almost 2 years old (sorry for any mistake or strange formulation, English is not my first language)

Like most goldens, he is a very social and friendly dog. I believe he was well socialized as a puppy, he loves to play and has NEVER shown any aggressive behaviour. Of course, because he is still very much a goofy over-excited teenager and sometimes he will get a bit too close a bit too fast, and the other dog, especially if older/calmer, will respond to that, but these are not the situations I am talking about.

Many times, when he is walking on leash, or arriving to the dog park, without doing ANYTHING, other dogs become FURIOUS and start barking/growling at him. Two example : 1) I brought him to a new dog park. We arrive slowly, there are mainly smaller dogs, I wait a little before letting him off leash, he is very calm, but all the dogs kind of team up and start to aggress him. He does nothing, just try to flee, I have to remove him and go. 2) We are walking in the neighborhood, and pass by another dog that starts going crazy at his sight. Like really furious. The owner is surprised, he says that his dog is never aggressive. I see him around the day after, and his dog seems really sweet, peacefully approaching other dogs, even on leash. This kind of situation happen almost every week. I am starting to feel sorry for Ziggy and wonder what it is about him that might trigger this, because in these situations he didn't even try to get too close or play...

Anyone has a similar experience? Could it be because he is very tall and big (around 100lbs !! and I assure you that it is NOT lack of exercise!)? Or could he be just giving off a "strange" vibe? Is that even a thing for dog?

Thanks!!!

PS: here is a picture of Ziggy and his friend Stout, who has been tolerating his crazyness since puppyhood!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Is he neutered?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Stop putting your dog in situations where he can be attacked.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Is he still intact? Some dogs react very negatively to intact dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don’t go to the dog park. Also, if he’s almost two and 100 pounds ask your vet if he feels your dog needs to lose some weight and how to gradually go about it. If he’s overweight it will give him future health issues. He looks like a sweet boy. If he continues being attacked, he could become aggressive/reactive himself.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Billie has been attacked a couple times and it was from dogs off leash when she was on leash. The owners did not have control over their dogs and they ran out of their yards and attacked her. This caused Billie to have leash aggression. After working with my trainer we are getting her leash aggression under control. I had to make some changes as well. We no longer go to places where there are dogs not in control. Meaning, we do not go on busy trails and we do not greet on leash. Its my job to make sure my dog is protected. Dog parks are scary to me because although some dogs are nice, some are not, and some owners have zero clue. It stinks but I have to agree dog parks are not a good idea.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the picture - it made me laugh!  But he does look like a big boy!

I've seen situations like yours before, and I'm afraid I don't have an explanation. As mentioned, intact dogs are sometimes more likely to be attacked by neutered males. But sometimes I think that dogs can just sense something about the other dog that is not obvious to us. Or maybe his shear size sets them off (though "attacking" something that is intimidating doesn't make much sense). Dogs can be weird. 

I agree that if you have one of those dogs that other dogs seem to go after, then avoiding situations (like dog parks) where you may encounter a lot of off leash dogs is probably a good idea. I'd stick with play dates with dogs you know don't have a problem with him. If you need to take him out for exercise (walks, etc.), you may want to bring a quick-opening umbrella or dog repellent or something that can help you protect your dog. Another more benign thing to try is to keep a pocketful of kibble or smelly dog treats and throw them in the approaching dog's face as he gets close enough. It won't help if the dog is already ramped up and determined, but it might work for a dog that is approaching more cautiously (and you can move away while the other dog is eating the treats).


----------



## WNC Golden Lover (Sep 2, 2020)

Your post reminded me of this graphic, which has made the rounds. Even before we had Tucker, we saw fights so often in dog parks that we feel there's more than a little truth to it and we've stayed away. There are a lot of dog owners who think it's ok to coop their dog up all day while they work, too busy to train them, then take them to the dog park under the belief that 20 minutes of free time will provide the socialization they need. The breed is irrelevant because all types need regular training and exercise, but there are some breeds that are so strong and primal that they could easily kill our mild-mannered, sweet boy.

We walk Tucker only while he's leashed in an area where we know he'll meet some new friends that are likely to also be leashed. We change paths if we see a dog that's not leashed, is a dangerous breed, and/or whose owner doesn't appear to have good control of their dog. We figure that's about the only way to have a controlled experience.

Tucker _loves_ 99% of all dogs and does his best to get to them to make friends, so we're intrigued when we pass a dog that he doesn't want to have anything to do with. He never becomes aggressive, but does on rare occasions pass by certain dogs without giving them a second look.

Do you have any other animals at home that might be transferring a scent to Ziggy, like cats or rabbits?

Ziggy is a beautiful boy with a great smile! It sounds like he has the "Golden" personality to match! I hope you figure out what's going on so he can make friends with confidence.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi. I'm reading between the lines here.

#1 - You describe your guy as boysterous, rambunctious, playful, friendly, etc etc etc. This may make him an endearing pet for you, but it makes him an annoyance to everyone else. THIS is why other dogs are targeting him. His exuberant greetings are oblivious to other dogs' signals to calm down and lower the energy level, my guess is they are throwing out signals left and right, he is oblivious to them, and finally they have to put him in his place. This is very common with Goldens and especially Labradors, aka the wrecking balls of the dog kingdom. OTHER DOGS HATE THIS. It's YOUR JOB as his owner to not put him in situations like this. You need to stop taking him to dog parks and stop letting him bound up and greet any dog you run across while you're walking. You bought him to be YOUR friend, not other people's friends. There's no reason he needs to have a big elaborate greeting with every person and dog he meets. 
#2 - People may believe intact dogs have some magical aura that irritates neutered dogs but it's not magic. Your typically young intact male PET is allowed entirely too much freedom, his owners assume he is a friendly, energetic, charismatic guy the world will love, he's full of testosterone and eager to swing his balls around, and enters a room with a swagger that says I'M THE BOMB. OTHER DOGS HATE THIS. It's annoying and brash. He never realizes their feelings might matter, until they have to use their teeth to prove their feelings do indeed matter. Once again...it's management, which is your job.
#3 - I've yet to meet the 100 lb golden that was actually not just hugely overweight. I'd get that taken care of pronto. He's literally throwing his weight around to get things done.

You are your dog's advocate. Time to use that. Keep him out of trouble. Stop putting him in situations where strange dogs get to be judge, jury and executioner on your dog's behavior.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

K9-Design said:


> People may believe intact dogs have some magical aura that irritates neutered dogs but it's not magic


I'm going to jump in and defend the OP here. From his description it sounds like his dog is being targeted even when just walking along on leash and not actively engaging with the other dogs. So I'm not willing to just assume that his dog is somehow being corrected because he's rude. I had a friend with an intact male that was attacked and injured while walking, on leash, on a beach. He was 50+ yards away from the dog who attacked him - a male lab who left off playing in the water just to run at and viscously attack my friend's dog (and my friend got injured in the process as well). The other dog's owner swore he'd never done that before. And it was was NOT the only time my friend's dog was targeted while minding his own business (it was just the only time he was actually bitten/injured).

I also had a dog who was somewhat indifferent to other dogs and was always either mildly friendly or just ignored them. One day were were sitting ring side at an agility trial and without warning he lunged at a passing Irish Setter (who was at least 10 feet away from us, minding his own business) and hit the end of his leash hard enough to break the snap off the leash. We were surrounded by hundreds of dogs that my boy was paying NO attention to. I have no idea what it was about the setter that prompted his behavior (he never did anything like that before or after).

So, yes, you make a good point about making sure the OP's dog isn't being rude and prompting the aggression, but I think there is something else going on here that may be out of the owner's control...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Having only owned intact male Goldens for the past 20 years, I can't say I've ever had the experience of my dogs randomly being attacked by passers-by...


----------



## Cmllrz (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Thank you very much for all your responses 

First of all: he is neutered, so that's not it 

About the dog park: I get that it's not the ideal place and I am NOT purposely putting my dogs in danger (come on, why would I do that?). I agree that playdates with "friends" are the best. I will try to rely on them more. The dog park really is a solution for when I do not manage to arrange play dates with friends because of different work schedules and so on... I feel like he needs his weekly socialization... Of course, when I sense that the vibe in the dog park is not Ziggy-friendly, like many smaller breeds or only unknown dogs, I don't force him there. But we also had many positive experiences (mainly when there is another golden or teenage dog to play with). 

But my preoccupation was more the reccurence of these situations, and the fact that, like pawnsnpaca said, it happens also when my dog is on leash and not engaging with the other dog. That his simple presence can make furious dogs that are otherwise very calm and sweet (I am going to believe the owners on that). But I guess, as someone point out, that there are other signs that I am not able to read, and that Ziggy might be showing off exuberance in another way...

Also, my fear is that reducing his social interactions might make him even more "maladjusted"? We will be moving to a bigger city pretty soon, and I am a bit anxious.

About his weight: yes, he is quite big and I am aware of the health issues that can be associated to it. We go to the vet regularly. She said that he is abnormally tall and strong for a golden but not overweight but I will definitely take a second advice on that... 

Thank you again for your time and attention !!!

Camille and Ziggy


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Cmllrz said:


> The dog park really is a solution for


Dog parks are a solution for absolutely nothing.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Adult dogs do not need to be socialized. They gain nothing from it. Their pack is you, his family. Dogs like to be social but they like being social with their own family, not a multitude of strangers. It's just against a dog's nature. Sounds like the dog park is easy for YOU because you simply walk there and let him loose, no thinking or activity involved on your part. If you continue to take him there you will continue to see him attacked...period. That is your choice. You will never be able to control the other dogs there.
If you find that he's being randomly attacked by LOOSE dogs while he is on leash, I would recommend carrying a club, yelling real loud, or use an air-horn. Sue the owners if they cause damage to you or your dog.
If you find that he's being randomly attacked by leashed dogs while he is on a leash, I would recommend that you quit allowing him to greet these random dogs. He doesn't need to. It's unnecessary to his health and happiness. I train my dogs from day one that if we're out and about, outside the home, if we see another dog being walked they are to ignore it. Guess what? They are completely well adjusted, happy dogs who DON'T get in dog fights with strangers.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

What Anney said.


----------



## Cmllrz (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok, I get it. 
I was under the impression that he needed frequent encounters with other dogs and that playing with dogs was a complementary activity to everything he does with me: running, fetching, swimming... Believe me, I was not bringing him to the dog park as a personal convenience. It is way easier for me to go to the lake and let him run freely and throw balls. But I guess I need to revise my judgment about dog's need for socialization with other dogs and will definitely be documenting myself on that.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope. He needs you, not a bunch of strange dogs


----------



## Cmllrz (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you all for your advice! I guess a dog's need for socialization was at the core of my question and that I had many fake ideas on this!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

WNC Golden Lover said:


> View attachment 894585
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of this graphic, which has made the rounds. Even before we had Tucker, we saw fights so often in dog parks that we feel there's more than a little truth to it and we've stayed away. There are a lot of dog owners who think it's ok to coop their dog up all day while they work, too busy to train them, then take them to the dog park under the belief that 20 minutes of free time will provide the socialization they need. The breed is irrelevant because all types need regular training and exercise, but there are some breeds that are so strong and primal that they could easily kill our mild-mannered, sweet boy.
> ...


YES! Exactly this!!!!!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Cmllrz said:


> Thank you all for your advice! I guess a dog's need for socialization was at the core of my question and that I had many fake ideas on this!


I too thought that dogs needed dog-besties. I mistakenly thought dog parks were good for dogs, so they could “hang out” and learn to socialize. Then I found this forum and boy what a great education!!! Now you know better so you’ll do better!!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Here is an image about puppy socialization that you may find helpful. I feel like some of the folks here came on rather strong, forgetting they once didn’t know either. I hope you were not offended and realize they only wanted to help. I used to think socializing was mainly meeting dogs, people and going new places too. Even a lot of pet professionals (vets, groomers, trainers, rescues, etc) seem to hold to the idea that socializing is meeting other dogs all the time. So please don’t feel badly-how can you know what you don’t know? Anyway, your golden is beautiful and sweet looking!


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

This is a great thread!

Imo your dog is big and likely boisterous. Lots of dogs want to challenge that combo. Mine also goes OTT excited so I try to keep him close bc not alot of dogs like that crazy golden energy. I know he's going to piss the wrong dog off one of these days with his over confidence. To add I hate dog parks.


----------



## sheilagingle (Sep 25, 2012)

Cmllrz said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Weird question, but I am starting to wonder if something is off with Ziggy, my golden retriever who is almost 2 years old (sorry for any mistake or strange formulation, English is not my first language)
> 
> ...


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

My girl (Paige) is intact and 11.5 years old. She is barked at or growled at by most dogs. She was attached by 4 Chihuahua dogs that got away from their owner when she (owner) fell down. I had to stand with her between my legs as I started to kick footballs.

Now, when she hears dogs barking, she puts me between the dogs and her. As the Alpha in the her world, I have to protect her from other dogs. 

My Previous Golden (Eden) was spayed, when at dog parks was found attractive by Pitbulls. She would often find a picnic table and sit under it. She was not happy at a dog park. 

Paige has never been to a dog park.

Three retirees


----------

